# log-in space



## purrfectlydevine (Nov 19, 2005)

I was wondering if the space where we type in our user name to log in could be made so more character would be visible.  More than once I commit a typo, but becasuse my user name is so long I don't notice until I get an invalid user name / password message.   Not a big problem, but I'm curious.


----------

